# I waited film to do this...



## mmaria (Feb 8, 2016)

There are two rivers in front of my house (actually, windows on one side of the house look at the nature and the windows on the other side look at the citiy, the busy, road, the buildings...) and a really interesting area for walking, relaxing. Some mornings are indescribably beautiful, but I've never picked up the camera to catch what I'm seeing there because digital would ruin the feel. I waited film.

Thank you @480sparky! Hope you don't feel sorry for giving me the camera... and I'm soo  with bw film


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2016)

Love the mist and the mood of all of these!

I asked about the purple cast in your other thread and I have to ask again - were these possibly scanned in as color? Did you do some work in post? I'm not saying it looks bad, because it kind of works for these scenes, but only because it's not what straight black and white scans tend to look like.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 8, 2016)

I like em.  They are slightly magenta.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 8, 2016)

limr said:


> Love the mist and the mood of all of these!
> 
> I asked about the purple cast in your other thread and I have to ask again - were these possibly scanned in as color? Did you do some work in post? I'm not saying it looks bad, because it kind of works for these scenes, but only because it's not what straight black and white scans tend to look like.



IMO, she definitely has a noticeable style. Her digital have a mysterious quality to them as well. I am not sure if she intended that with these but they scream mmaria.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2016)

The b&w film I sent her is Ilford XP2.  It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41.  I suspect the magenta cast if due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.

A simple desaturation is all that would be needed to remove the cast.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 8, 2016)

They look better in purple, to me.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2016)

480sparky said:


> The b&w film I sent her is Ilford XP2.  It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41.  I suspect the magenta cast if due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.
> 
> A simple desaturation is all that would be needed to remove the cast.



Ah, that explains it. I didn't remember that you'd sent her the XP2, so the lab probably did scan it in color because of the C41 processing.

Like I said, I do actually like the purplish cast for these scenes, but I just wanted to make sure she knew what to expect the first time she gets back scans from true b&w negatives.

The more I look at those pictures, Marija, the more I am in love with the last one. So atmospheric!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the last best, I have one very similar and you are right digital kills scenes  like this film makes it beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 8, 2016)

These are wonderful Maria.

I noticed the purplish cast too. Leo's probably right about which film it was that it could be the scans from the lab.

I've had the same problem with my scanner. I've scanned some of my B&W darkroom prints and kept getting purplish inkjet prints. Eventually I noticed in Photoshop that it showed RBG across the top and realized the scanner was adding color.

So I use Remove Color to get rid of the color the scanner added to get back to the original B&W. (I think it must be the light of the scanner, that it has a cast to it that Photoshop reads as color/RGB.)


----------



## annamaria (Feb 9, 2016)

Number two is my favorite, I actually like the purple cast to it.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 10, 2016)

limr said:


> Love the mist and the mood of all of these!



it's funny but when I first saw my "film" photos I thought that they are the most beautiful photos I've ever taken.  But seriously! ( it doesn't mater that these have just 5 likes )

Of course, I've never felt similar with any of my photos. I, occasionally have the feel that I did something good when shooting with digital... but I've never felt that any of my photos could be "beautiful"
And I didn't do anything, film did that

glad you like it 

I have a few more to share




> I asked about the purple cast in your other thread and I have to ask again - were these possibly scanned in as color? Did you do some work in post? I'm not saying it looks bad, because it kind of works for these scenes, but only because it's not what straight black and white scans tend to look like.


 we've already talked about this


----------



## mmaria (Feb 10, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> I like em.  They are slightly magenta.


yeah... I'll desaturate that tone to see if they're better without it


----------



## mmaria (Feb 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> IMO, she definitely has a noticeable style. Her digital have a mysterious quality to them as well. I am not sure if she intended that with these but they scream mmaria.


  That's very nice to hear ty!



tirediron said:


> Very nice.


ty and a 




john.margetts said:


> They look better in purple, to me.
> 
> www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


I haven't seen pure bw to see what I like more


----------



## mmaria (Feb 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> The b&w film I sent her is Ilford XP2.  It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41.  I suspect the magenta cast if due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.
> 
> A simple desaturation is all that would be needed to remove the cast.





limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The b&w film I sent her is Ilford XP2.  It's a panchromatic film that's developed in C-41.  I suspect the magenta cast if due to the commercial processor that developed and scanned the film isn't used to seeing black & white film.
> ...


and I really appreciate that you two pointed that ... I learned something 



> The more I look at those pictures, Marija, the more I am in love with the last one. So atmospheric!


 glad you like it.. I wasn't sure if I wanted to show it


----------



## mmaria (Feb 10, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I like the last best, I have one very similar and you are right digital kills scenes  like this film makes it beautiful


 yes... there are so many things I don't shoot with digital because I wait film. I've always seen it that way... there's just a tones of stuff that couldn't be captured digitally 



vintagesnaps said:


> These are wonderful Maria.


 glad you like it 



> I noticed the purplish cast too. Leo's probably right about which film it was that it could be the scans from the lab.
> 
> I've had the same problem with my scanner. I've scanned some of my B&W darkroom prints and kept getting purplish inkjet prints. Eventually I noticed in Photoshop that it showed RBG across the top and realized the scanner was adding color.
> 
> So I use Remove Color to get rid of the color the scanner added to get back to the original B&W. (I think it must be the light of the scanner, that it has a cast to it that Photoshop reads as color/RGB.)


 yeah... I'll pay more attention next time 



annamaria said:


> Number two is my favorite, I actually like the purple cast to it.


 Glad you like it ... we'll see how are the photos without the cast... but yeah... the cast is ok here...


----------



## Peeb (Feb 10, 2016)

You deserve a chicken dinner, because those shots?  Winner winner.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2016)

mmaria said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> > I like em.  They are slightly magenta.
> ...



Desaturating _just _the magenta may leave you with other color casts.  Since magenta is a combination of blue and red, you may end up with an orange, yellow or green tint.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 11, 2016)

Peeb said:


> You deserve a chicken dinner, because those shots?  Winner winner.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 11, 2016)

480sparky said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > spiralout462 said:
> ...


oh yes, completely turned off the part of the brain who knew that. ty


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Feb 11, 2016)

purple tone or black and white they are awesome.. great job


----------



## mmaria (Feb 15, 2016)

ToMaNyToYsJf said:


> purple tone or black and white they are awesome.. great job


glad you like them


----------

